# How do you do and What do you do???



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I am wondering what do all your lovelies do for work.  From what I gather a lot of you are professional MUA, some of you are at home moms (the most difficult job IMO), what about the rest of you?  Let's all get to know one another better!!


----------



## Holly (Sep 4, 2007)

I work at Superstore (Its sort of like Walmart, for those who dont live in Canada) as the Pharmacy supervisor. I got promoted to the position fairly recently (like 2-3 months ago). Before my promotion, I was a beauty clerk in the store. When I got promoted, I gotta tell you, I didnt know about any of the pharmacy products that we sell, but now I know just about everything


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 4, 2007)

i work for child protective services, i used to do the initial home investigations, now i work in our 24/7 office where the kids stay until we find placement for them.


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

I work as a researcher at the university here. Unfortunately none of my scientist colleagues share my make-up love, and I am sooooo grateful to have found all of you here!

In fact just the other day, I did a light lavender eye make-up for my officemate (per her request) who never ever wears anything on her face.  As careful as I was not to "color her too much" she said after taking a look:  OMG I look like I got punched in my eyes!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am a medical student in my second year on (extended) maternity leave from my studies. Was a nurse before that, which I enjoyed, but not quite as much as this


----------



## lara (Sep 4, 2007)

Two jobs: I work as a MUA for a multi-brand cult make-up group (not Sephora) and I still work as a specialised photographic MA.


----------



## girlstar (Sep 4, 2007)

I am a computer programmer. So yup, big geek right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have also been assistant to the director of a dance studio for years until now, I'm currently taking two years off from that to live in the UK.. I'll be taking the studio over as director when I return home though


----------



## Holls* (Sep 4, 2007)

For my night job I am a Radiologic Technologist at a level I trauma hospital. I take x-rays and run the CT machine...fun fun! Very interesting at times.


----------



## nashoba95 (Sep 4, 2007)

*I work in a casino as a ticket seller/cashier.  Very fun job watching people win and lose big.*


----------



## fresh76 (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I am a computer programmer. So yup, big geek right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have also been assistant to the director of a dance studio for years until now, I'm currently taking two years off from that to live in the UK.. I'll be taking the studio over as director when I return home though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! Another geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a software developer.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2007)

I am a Financial Controller at an auction company.  It isn't very exciting but I love it.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 4, 2007)

im a fulltime student at Stony Brook University, 4th year undergrad biochem major
intern @ estee lauder's labs in research and development
manager at two Body Shop locations


----------



## Janice (Sep 4, 2007)

I love reading about what everyone does, it's so interesting to me to hear what people do for a living. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am employed part time M-F by a fantastic small business owner. I assist the business with office administration and handle all the scheduling for the designers and installers as well as the owners personal schedule. Basically I oversee in an administrative capacity the day to day going ons of the company. I love working there, and especially for a great boss lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Outside of my part time job I administrate this forum, constantly develop and implement Specktra site ideas and upgrades, and I author content for Specktra.Net Beauty Blog (go check it out, I've been working really hard on it!).


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

Me too, I just love to see that I am not the only one who feels uncomfortable wearing bright fushia and purple e/s during my regular work days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So for those of you who work in more conservative workplace, how do you wear make up to look less made-up yet beautiful??


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Janice for the blog link.  I find it really informative and easy to read.  GREAT JOB!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

im a student at college studying beauty therapy. I also do biolgy, maths, english and I.T on the side


----------



## juicyaddict (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fresh76* 

 
_Yes! Another geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a software developer._

 
And another geek... I'm also a software developer.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a grant accountant and compliance monitor at Indiana University-Bloomington.


----------



## nunu (Sep 4, 2007)

im a 3rd year (final year) university student majoring in psychology.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 4, 2007)

Grad student in physics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I TA, too.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Sep 4, 2007)

I work as a textileteacher at a junior high here in stockholm. I love working with teens, help them to build up confidence and just being around them. My job also gives me the space to wear whatever I feel like, both makeup and clothes. Eventhough I try to be tasteful, I'm a bit expected to be exhibitionistic, lol!


----------



## Aevalin (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_And another geek... I'm also a software developer._

 
Oh look another one!
By day mild mannered Systems Administrator at a non profit agency.  And by night I'm mom to a 14 nearly 15 year old boy and develop websites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OF course I'm Mom to him in the day time too but you get the gist


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welllll....


I am a MAC Makeup Artist. I'm a 28 hour artist in Tulsa, OK. One of only two locations in Tulsa right now. Our third location will be going in sometime in October. VERY excited about that!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm in the United States Navy:soldier:

working on my esthetician license


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 4, 2007)

I do quality control underwriting for investor relations at a large financial company.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 4, 2007)

Yall have such interesting jobs!!

12-hour part-time makeup artist for MAC Cosmetics.


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 4, 2007)

Great thread!

I am doing my PhD in Neuroscience.  It's great to see so many other scientists and grad students here...  It makes me feel less alone in my love for MAC, as most people in my lab and neighbouring labs just don't get it!


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 4, 2007)

oh gosh..i need a 'proper' job!

im a pole dancer/lap dancer


----------



## ArtisticFaces (Sep 4, 2007)

I, too, love how we all post what we do for work. 

I work at a hospial in a dialysis facility in medical administration M-F. On the weekends, I work as a freelance makeup artist. I have yet to turn in my freelance application with MAC as I was previously employed by them. I am in the works for getting into the estician program. 

I am in the office by day and a makeup artist by night. FUN!!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

Branch manager for BBBS


----------



## Stormy (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm in Marketing for a dental implant company, and I'm also a figure skating instructor on the weekends.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 4, 2007)

i graduated law school in may, took the bar in july, and now i'm looking for a job. i HATE being unemployed. i can't wait to start working . . . just need to find a job. oh, do i sound desperate? i am, lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 4, 2007)

I currently work for the school district as a Health Clerk Technician, but after I finish up school, I will be a Court Reporter


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a Nail Tech.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_im a fulltime student at Stony Brook University, 4th year undergrad biochem major
intern @ estee lauder's labs in research and development
manager at two Body Shop locations_

 
hey i live on long island too!





I'm a manager at Lane Bryant and go to school for nursing..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2007)

well I JUST graduated from high school (and cosmetology) and got my license. Right now I am just a shampoo assistant at a salon but hopefully someone will give me a chance someday to actually be a stylist


----------



## kymmilee (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm a supervisor at ross.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 5, 2007)

During the day I manage a jewelery/clothing/furniture/gift store in Melbourne and at night I'm a sexy cat burglar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really.


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_During the day I manage a jewelery/clothing/furniture/gift store in Melbourne and at night I'm a sexy cat burglar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really._

 
What kind of cats do you steal?  May I submit an order for a Maine Coon kitten??


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 5, 2007)

I work for a real estate developer. I'm his assistant slash I do everything.

Check out our current project: http://www.luxelofts.com


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 5, 2007)

I work at a children's hospital. I love it.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow....you guys are so interesting.
I work full-time in the fraud department at Zappos.com.
I am also in school full-time working on my second bachelor's (first is in Psychology).
I am a pre-nursing major and this semester is my last of pre-requisites.
I'll be applying for an accelerated three-year combined BSN and Nurse Practitioner program.
I'm soooooooooooo excited!


----------



## captodometer (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a full-time graduate student at the U of Otago.  Working on my public health masters degree.  In the real world, I'm a veterinarian
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I just got a job today that I will be starting next month


----------

